# Antique ornament marketry pen



## chrisk (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi all,
Hereunder an Artist Sketch pencil scrollsawed by Greek marketry craftsmen, Misailidis (*) father and son. The pattern is inspired by an antique ornament. The woods: Macassar Ebony and Birdseye Maple.
(*) a) - marquetry
b) humidors-cigars
c) dimitris's Woodworking Projects @ LumberJocks.com ~ woodworking community


----------



## D.Oliver (Jun 22, 2012)

I don't think I've ever seen a Sketch Pencil look so good.


----------



## glycerine (Jun 22, 2012)

Holy crap, that's is awesome work!


----------



## Alzey (Jun 22, 2012)

That some precision scroll sawing. I had to pick my jaw up off the table. 

Let me make sure I understand what I am seeing. The 2 woods were scrolled so they would slide together and lock along the pattern?


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Jun 22, 2012)

Outstanding.


----------



## Sataro (Jun 22, 2012)

Amazing pen! It's hard to imagine the work went into that scrollsaw effort to get it to come looking like that!


----------



## chrisk (Jun 22, 2012)

Alzey said:


> That some precision scroll sawing. I had to pick my jaw up off the table.
> 
> Let me make sure I understand what I am seeing. The 2 woods were  scrolled so they would slide together and lock along the  pattern?


Yes, the two woods (7/8" square blanks) were scrollsawed separetely with a sketch glued on each of them. Afterwards, we have two scrollsawed maple patterns and two Macassar Ebony ones which are sliden (and glued) together to give us two pens. Yes indeed this precision is amazing.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jun 22, 2012)

Very nice design and execution.  I like it.


----------



## Haynie (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## azamiryou (Jun 22, 2012)

Haynie said:


>



Ditto!


----------



## Dustygoose (Jun 22, 2012)

WOW


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jun 22, 2012)

ok, that's just cool


----------



## Atherton Pens (Jun 22, 2012)

What they said!




azamiryou said:


> Haynie said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## boxerman (Jun 22, 2012)

Wow very nice blank you used.


----------



## paintspill (Jun 22, 2012)

that is incredible. i had a request a while back for a pen with a water theme. even if i could have thought of that i don't think i could do it. well done.


----------



## MattTheHat (Jun 23, 2012)

Great gobs of goose gunk!

That is just too cool!

-Matt


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jun 23, 2012)

WOW!


----------



## John Den (Jun 23, 2012)

Howd U do-Dat,
Regards
John


----------



## bluwolf (Jun 23, 2012)

glycerine said:


> Holy crap, that's is awesome work!


 
What he said, and then some.

Mike


----------



## chrisk (Jun 25, 2012)

Thank you all for your kind words.


----------



## nava1uni (Aug 6, 2012)

Astonishingly beautiful work and finished product.


----------



## scotian12 (Aug 9, 2012)

Beautiful work Chris.


----------



## daliclimbs (Aug 9, 2012)

Wonderful work! Exceptional to the point of me not being able to describe it!


----------



## chrisk (Aug 9, 2012)

Thank you all for the warm words.


----------



## chrisk (Aug 9, 2012)

And some update with behind the scene pics. The woods: tulipwood and kingwood.


----------



## chrisk (Aug 9, 2012)

And a new experiment with the meander. The woods: maple and african blackwood. I agree with my "scrollmen" friends that the antique flood is far better than the meander.


----------



## DurocShark (Aug 9, 2012)

I am stunned. Amazing!


----------



## thewishman (Aug 9, 2012)

Makes me think of the sapient pear wood magic luggage in Terry Pratchett's Discworld, if you turn it upside down.

Attached Thumbnails


----------

